# HostSailor.com $2.99 USD XEN/OpenVZ/KVM managed, instant, gbit Windows/Linux NL VPS



## HostSailor (Dec 1, 2014)

HostSailor has established itself as a trusted provider of high quality VPS Hosting, Dedicated servers, Domains, and SSL Certificates with top notch support and impeccable reputation and also offers some of the most competitive pricing, without sacrificing on the quality of the products and services.

HostSailor is based in Dubai, UAE and the services are physically located in Netherlands, all servers are HP and 100% owned, we do not resell any of our VPS services.


Operating systems: ( CentOS, Debian, Fedora, Scientific, Suse and Ubuntu ) If we don't have it, we can install it for you! or you can request us to mount your own image.


*Linux OpenVZ:*

_Sailor:_

512 Guaranteed RAM
512 Burstable RAM
50 GB HDD
1 Core
1 Gbit Port
512 GB Bandwidth
1 IPV4 address
Unlimited IPv6
SolusVM Control Panel
Hosted in Netherlands
$2.99 USD/mo
$30.49 USD/yr 15% OFF

To check all our OpenVZ plans or place an order go to http://hostsailor.com/vps-hosting/openvz-vps

=====================================

*Linux SSD OpenVZ:*

_Sailor:_

512 Guaranteed RAM
512 Burstable RAM
25 GB HDD
1 Core
1 Gbit Port
512 GB Bandwidth
1 IPV4 address
Unlimited IPv6
SolusVM Control Panel
Hosted in Netherlands
$4.99 USD/mo
$50.89 USD/yr 15% OFF

To check all our SSD OpenVZ plans or place an order go to http://hostsailor.com/vps-hosting/openvz-ssd-vps/

=====================================

*Linux XEN & KVM:*

_Sailor:_

512 Guaranteed RAM
512 SWAP
20 GB HDD
2 Cores
1 Gbit Port
512 GB Bandwidth
1 IPV4 address
Unlimited IPv6
SolusVM Control Panel
Hosted in Netherlands
$3.99 USD/mo
$40.69 USD/yr 15% OFF

To check all our XEN plans or place an order go to http://hostsailor.com/vps-hosting/xen-vps

To check all our KVM plans or place an order go to http://hostsailor.com/vps-hosting/kvm-vps

=====================================

Operating systems: ( Windows 2008 server datacenter R2 and Windows 2012 server datacenter R2 )

*Windows KVM:*

_Seaman:_

512 Guaranteed RAM
35 GB HDD
2 Cores
1 Gbit Port
512 GB Bandwidth
1 IPV4 address
Unlimited IPv6
SolusVM Control Panel
Hosted in Netherlands
$8.99 USD/mo
$91.69 USD/yr 15% OFF

To check all our Windows plans or place an order go to http://hostsailor.com/vps-hosting/kvm-vps/windows-vps/

=====================================

*Payment methods:*

PayPal, Credit card, Bank Transfer, CashU, PaySafeCard, Skrill, WebMoney, Bitcoin, Western Union / Moneygram, and Perfect Money.

=====================================

*Features:*

1.  Gig connections to every VPS
2.  IPV4 and IPV6 enabled VPS
3.  Hardware RAID 10 for optimum disk performance
4.  Weekly backups
5.  Managed services
6.  SolusVM Control Panel
7.  Flexible Upgrading / easy scalability
8.  VPS located in Netherlands
9.  Reverse DNS
10. Instant Setup
11. Free incoming bandwidth
12. No Setup fees
13. No contracts

=====================================

*HostSailor:*

To know more about us visit Our company
To check our terms of use please click on TOS
We offer an amazing service level agreement at SLA
For our Acceptable use policy check AUP
To get more info about our data center check Our data center

=====================================

*FAQ and Support:*

Please check our FAQ
To get intouch with us via email please use contact us
To get intouch with us via livechat, please visit our site at HostSailor and we'll be happy to help!


----------



## comXyz (Dec 2, 2014)

Does Windows KVM include license?


----------



## HostSailor (Dec 2, 2014)

c1bl said:


> Does Windows KVM include license?


Yes, indeed we offer our windows KVM with our own licenses so you wont have to worry about a license.


----------

